

Mobile phone is not causing any cancer - abrh
http://www.jasedi.com/2011/10/mobile-phone-use-is-not-causing-cancer.html

======
jerf
That was a poorly-written summary, and you'd be better off linking
<http://www.bmj.com/content/343/bmj.d6387> directly. Which may still not go
anywhere but at least stands a chance.

